# new prototype... Shake-E-Weapon



## jbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

In case you haven't seen the new Lindy Shake-E-blade worm harness... here is a link to the promo video. 






I think it looks pretty awesome in action. I went ahead and tied a few of my own and tried them out a couple weeks ago with good results behind bottom bouncers. My newest "copy-cat" was to incorporate the chatterbait-style blade into a casting harness... ie the "Shake-E-Weapon" lol. Here are a few pics: 

































The only thing I did different was that I used a snap swivel to attach blade to leader instead of a duo-lock snap because I couldnt find duolocks anywhere. Not sure if it affects the action negatively or not but we'll see. I hope to try these out this weekend.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice! I have had decent results with the shakey blade and have done some reverse engineering of my own.


----------

